# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Meklēšana!

## krabis

Galīgi garām ir jaunā internetveikala meklēšana. Ja es teiksim ieeju aktīvajos komponentos un meklēšanas logā ievadu TL074CN, tad atbilde ir - nekas nav atrasts, taču parakājoties pa operacioņikiem, vajadzīgo atrast var. Laiks ir zaudēts. Labi, šodien izdarīju kārtējo pasūtījumu, bet Elfai vajadzētu padomāt kā uzlabot iespējas sameklēt vajadzīgās komponentes ātrāk.

----------


## defs

Viņiem pagaidām nestrādā,arī es saskāros ar to pašu problēmu.Vismaz man atbildēja,ka" pagaidām nestrādā".

----------

